# Erotic Lactation



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Jawz said:


> I have read it in BDSM play sex stories. But I usually skip over those parts. Other than that, I've watched a few clips -- but they did nothing for me.
> 
> There's a lot of "animal play" in BDSM .. things like "Pony Girl", "Treating her like a pet", "Milking her like a cow" ...
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying. But...if it's a true "BDSM community" relationship, it's an agreed upon thing - and the "submissive" likes it.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> I understand what you're saying. But...if it's a true "BDSM community" relationship, it's an agreed upon thing - and the "submissive" likes it.


Well, it entirely depends on what works for both. 

Many times a dominant feels like he/she "owns" the submissive, and that ownership [if not given willingly for a short duration of time only for the duration of the fantasy roleplay] can go from healthy to unhealthy very quickly. 

Healthy = Submissive willingly giving the reigns of her pleasure to the Dominant after discussion. Unhealthy = Submissive trying to fight her doubts, or dominant trying to manipulate her into liking something that she might not like. 

The boundaries have to be set well in advance --- even when it comes to BDSM experimentation. 

The best way to keep a BDSM relationship healthy for the submissive imo is that if she/he has even the slightest hesitancy about experiencing a particular kind of submission, it's best not to experiment. The possibility of emotional damage is very high in that relationship.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Well, it entirely depends on what works for both.
> 
> Many times a dominant feels like he/she "owns" the submissive, and that ownership [if not given willingly for a short duration of time only for the duration of the fantasy roleplay] can go from healthy to unhealthy very quickly.
> 
> ...


Agreed. :happy:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Jawz said:


> I have read it in BDSM play sex stories. But I usually skip over those parts. Other than that, I've watched a few clips -- but they did nothing for me.
> 
> There's a lot of "animal play" in BDSM .. things like "Pony Girl", "Treating her like a pet", "Milking her like a cow" ...
> 
> ...



My query had absolutely nothing to do with BDSM relationships/or their portrayal in Porn. There is nothing either, inherently, submissive or degrading about erotic lactation. In fact, the lactating woman is in a dominant position (the giver), and that's exactly how I'd see myself if I were to ever try this with a partner. Yeah, watching an erotic lactation vid. does nothing for me either. It's not "arousing" to watch someone else do it.


But, it can be a very intimate and warm act. And, as far as I am concerned, it's very erotic and a powerful bonding experience with one's partner. And, @Goodewitch covered my perspective very well on the matter. I am responding to another poster here, but breasts are an obvious erogenous zone. The sexualization of breasts is whole another story. So, I find it silly for people to associate them solely with motherhood in any discussion surrounding erotic lactation. Anyone associating it with motherhood and the likes, needs to read up on paraphilic infantilism (which is not the same as erotic lactation) before furthering such notions.

_____________________________________
General comments

The following posts bear repetition lol:




Boss said:


> Milk is not erotic; the eroticism lies in the stimulation of the nipples and the affectionate nature of the act, which of course depends on the perspective of those involved. It doesn't have to introduce a parent-child/parent-infant dynamic. The objective is not feeding for obtaining nutrients (as it is for infants and slightly older children) or to establish a maternal relationship with one's romantic partner. It can promote bonding between a pregnant woman (or a new mother) and her spouse, and possibly cause her to enjoy the arousal that comes with breast stimulation and the tenderness of the act. It may turn out to be uncomfortable, and a woman may find that the discomfort exceeds any positive feelings and sensations she may feel. It would vary from person to person. As for the husband/wife (same-sex relationships), it may be sexually pleasing and again a good bonding experience with a woman who is about to/has borne their child. What you are describing is much more of an issue with Infantilism (as open minded as I am I would never consent to this, and my partner finds it quite disturbing, as broad-minded as we tend to be, this one's something we'd never ever try) than erotic lactation. Men with mummy issues like the mama's boys turn me off as well, but it's possible for a well-adjusted adult with a healthy relationship with their mother and spouse to try it, at the very least, to experience what it's all about.
> 
> I haven't actually tried it and won't have much of a chance for another 8+ years (I am 22 and don't plan to marry for another 6+ years and don't plan on having children before I am 30), but I don't find it as objectionable/weird/gross/disturbing as some others. I can respect differing opinions. When I started the thread, I was aware that it would garner mostly a negative response. It's interesting to read the reasons, and I am enjoying having a chance to respond and hopefully stir some discussion.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

And, I'd like people to read the following post from earlier on in the thread. I don't think everyone will go through the thread, considering how old it is. These had helped broaden my perspective;even though, I had a positive view of erotic lactation, to begin with.




Goodewitch said:


> Well, OP, seeing as im the Queen of Outrage and gross out, and disapprove of almost everything in the world ever,...I have to say this doesnt gross me out either.
> After all, if swallowing semen is seen as mainstream and acceptable part of sexual activity, then why not another kind of bodilly fluid,..in this case milk.
> Its a mixture of giving, and erotic receiving as far as i can see..
> I dont think it denotes 'issues'..as most heterosexual men are quite fond of breasts, and have no objections to having them in their mouths usually, so, whats the difference if theres bodily fluid involved? same with other areas,..almost all areas that may be erotically stimulated by a heterosexual mans tongue and mouth are in some way linked to reproduction and babies,..wether they want to think of that aspect or not,.. so... to me, its just one more way to be intimate. I must say I have never had children and wont be,..so this wont ever be something that I'll ever do,..but its not objectionable to me.
> G. x


And





Goodewitch said:


> Thank you hazelwitch, Im very grateful for your words, and glad to have been able to resonate with what you were meaning.
> I think i see the whole 'issues' thing that some people are a bit wary of,.. and indeed, in the time that a person may be sucking on a nipple, wether its lactating or not, there is a blurring of sexual/erotic and even affectionate bonding that is reminiscent, yet very separate from the feeling of a baby thats suckling at a breast.
> The feelings i imagine or not the same but come from the same root, which is an affectionate bondng of love.
> Indeed if we look at the feminine in spirituality, it is nurturing, giving, it 'feeds'..just as the feelings that are induced when a woman has someone sucking at a nipple can be sexual.erotic, bonding...its a feeling of giving, of nurturing.. and as many women can probably agree with, that feeling is almost drug like in its calming and sensual effect.
> ...


Thank you Goodewitch.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> I think she was referring to any/all of the above; basically any combination of events that involve a mixture of sexuality connected to lactation. EDIT - *I'm actually surprised by the large number of negative reactions. I think everyone is over-thinking it. lol.*


I couldn't agree more.

I think it's quite erotic. I particularly agree with the bolded parts below:



Boss said:


> Milk is not erotic; *the eroticism lies in the stimulation of the nipples and the affectionate nature of the act*, which of course depends on the perspective of those involved. It doesn't have to introduce a parent-child/parent-infant dynamic. The objective is not feeding for obtaining nutrients (as it is for infants and slightly older children) or to establish a maternal relationship with one's romantic partner. *It can promote bonding between a pregnant woman (or a new mother) and her spouse, and possibly cause her to enjoy the arousal that comes with breast stimulation and the tenderness of the act.* It may turn out to be uncomfortable, and a woman may find that the discomfort exceeds any positive feelings and sensations she may feel. It would vary from person to person. As for the husband/wife (same-sex relationships), *it may be sexually pleasing and again a good bonding experience with a woman who is about to/has borne their child.* What you are describing is much more of an issue with Infantilism (as open minded as I am I would never consent to this, and my partner finds it quite disturbing, as broad-minded as we tend to be, this one's something we'd never ever try) than erotic lactation. Men with mummy issues like the mama's boys turn me off as well, but *it's possible for a well-adjusted adult with a healthy relationship with their mother and spouse to try it, at the very least, to experience what it's all about.*


It's about bonding and intimacy, it isn't about incest or infantilism (inherently, anyway).


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

As a lactating woman it's not something I'm interested in or would let my man do. Ever since my son's birth there's been a psychological block that I can't get past that says my boobs are for nourishment only. I think it's because I don't want to get things confused and get turned on while nursing.

Edit: Almost forgot to add that I have no problem with someone drinking my milk that has already been expressed, just with someone drinking straight from the tap. It tastes like milk after a bowl of sugary cereal.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I've always been curious what it would be like & how it would taste so yeah, given the chance I'd try it. The thought of it is erotic too.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

laney said:


> As a lactating woman it's not something I'm interested in or would let my man do. Ever since my son's birth there's been a psychological block that I can't get past that says my boobs are for nourishment only. I think it's because I don't want to get things confused and get turned on while nursing.


I understand what you mean. That makes a lot of sense. 

I said earlier on in the thread that a child is born of lust. A lot of women, as you may know, tend to get aroused when having their breasts suckled..even by an infant. It's just a natural bodily response, and in no way does it imply anything perverse with regards to the infant. I think social conditioning also has something to do with some of these pychological blocks women tend to have in this case. 

I respect your perspective, especially because you speak from experience. Because I tend to view the nourishment/lust interaction as being 'normal' and acceptable, I'd hope erotic lactation will turn out to be a pleasurable experience for me. I'll only find out after I've tried it. 

Thanks for weighin in


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Boss said:


> I understand what you mean. That makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I said earlier on in the thread that a child is born of lust. A lot of women, as you may know, tend to get aroused when having their breasts suckled..even by an infant. It's just a natural bodily response, and in no way does it imply anything perverse with regards to the infant. I think social conditioning also has something to do with some of these pychological blocks women tend to have in this case.
> 
> ...


 You're basically spot on. It's a block I put up to keep from associating the nursing from arousal, to keep it innocent on a way. For people who don't have that problem there's a lot of fun to be had.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm mulling this over a bit, again. I think, being as breasts are such an attractive thing for a man, and that the whole bit of fathering a child with a woman you love (and love having sexual intimacy with) that it is only natural curiosity to taste the milk. As long as the child is not being deprived, no big deal. 

Now, on the MBTI aspect of it, I would guess that SJs might be less likely than others to indulge. I would imagine that this is one of those things that would be decided by the couple, and where one seeking a mind mate rather than a soul mate, or a play mate rather than a (what am I leaving out for the Guardians?) would come into play and might cause dissonance. Some play "Spin the Bottle", while others advance to playing Post Office. SPs tend to take it further, into the realm of Pony Express (much like Post Office, only more horsing around!). 
(I felt I had to work that in here somehow). Yes, I think 2 SPs would play around and he'd drink some breast milk, maybe more if it tasted good. She'd enjoy hosting him, and I'd suspect it would be quite sensual for her, and it would be different in her mind than when she is feeding the child. I would enjoy hearing the opinion from non-Sps for their take on this. 
Digger Blue

PS I have one other confession. All of my friends on this page know that I am an SP, not to mention that I am an ESFP. What I will now admit, being perfectly truthful about this, is that a whole lot of me is SPDF. Would that be considered a groaner?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I fall in the ambivalent camp. Whilst certain things regarding human milk fascinate me, I don't think any of them turn me on in any meaningful way. I'd give it a whirl, but then again, there are few things that I wouldn't try at least once. I suppose it could be used as a way to try and strengthen bonds, milk and blood are very symbolic substances after all. However something tells me once the curiosity/novelty factor died, I'd not be in a rush to do it regularly in my sex life.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

ooh i have another question... does the welfare of the baby (because im assuming women cant lactate without have had a baby) come into play? if a couple were to engage in intimate breast feeding more than just once, wouldnt that leave less milk for the baby?


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> ooh i have another question... does the welfare of the baby (because im assuming women cant lactate without have had a baby) come into play? if a couple were to engage in intimate breast feeding more than just once, wouldnt that leave less milk for the baby?


I suppose if the dude drank enough, it would interfere with the feeding schedule for one meal. However, the more milk that is expressed, the more milk the mammaries produce. So, in the long run, if it were done semi-regularly, there would actually be a greater milk supply for the child. :laughing:


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Kind of weirds me out, but I can see why people might like it. I certainly don't think there's anything wrong with it. I mean, frankly, humans are generally willing to ingest a wide variety of each other's bodily fluids, and milk is the only one that's actually meant for nourishment...


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

LQ9 said:


> humans are generally willing to ingest a wide variety of each other's bodily fluids, and milk is the only one that's actually meant for nourishment...


This is why I don't understand initial knee-jerk negative reactions. If people are willing to ingest a partner's semen and vaginal secretions during oral sex, I'm not understanding why it is that breast milk should evoke disgust. (There would certainly be nothing disgusting about a partner's breast milk.) Speaking for myself, I enjoy orally stimulating a partner's breasts—which includes sucking on her nipples, so I don't see why it would be that much of a stretch from there to erotic lactation if she were lactating. It's something I've never done before (as I've never fathered any children), but I see no reason why I should be averse to trying it if my partner were willing. There are only a couple of things I have no interest in doing in the bedroom, but other than that, I'm fairly open-minded.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

silly adverts lol


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

mrscientist said:


> Well wanting attention for your breasts is one thing, but having someone obsessed with drinking milk seems like some unresolved childhood issues to me.


 Yep, unresolved pyschological issues in my opinion. That is beyond creepy.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> This is why I don't understand initial knee-jerk negative reactions. If people are willing to ingest a partner's semen and vaginal secretions during oral sex, I'm not understanding why it is that breast milk should evoke disgust. (There would certainly be nothing disgusting about a partner's breast milk.) Speaking for myself, I enjoy orally stimulating a partner's breasts—which includes sucking on her nipples, so I don't see why it would be that much of a stretch from there to erotic lactation if she were lactating. It's something I've never done before (as I've never fathered any children), but I see no reason why I should be averse to trying it if my partner were willing. There are only a couple of things I have no interest in doing in the bedroom, but other than that, I'm fairly open-minded.


It's one thing if you are having sex with your partner. When I was breastfeeding sometimes the "letdown" relfex was initiated during orgasm because the same hormone is released during nursing and orgasm. This is going to sound gross, warning TMI, but some sprayed in his mouth. He didn't think it was gross, he said it was sweet. But that happend kind by accident. He never actively tried to get milk out of them, that just creeps me out. A grown man shouldn't be feeding off your breasts, that's for babies. It's fine to play with them, but when a woman is nurisng her breasts usually become engorged and any kind of stimulation is either uncomfortable or the playing with them will initiate a let down response and you end up with a mess of milk. Gross. My breasts were more of an offlimits kind of thing when I was nursing. Breast play is better when they aren't full of milk in my opinion anyways.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@lek373

Your stance on the matter is a knee-jerk reaction, not an educated opinion. Assuming that anyone with an interest in adult erotic lactation has pyschological issues is nothing but a hasty and unfounded generalization. I will quote some posts that address the subject at length, and also differentiate it from paraphilic infantilism, which is what you seem to have in mind. 



> it can be a very intimate and warm act. And, as far as I am concerned, it's very erotic and a powerful bonding experience with one's partner. And, @Goodewitch covered my perspective very well on the matter. I am responding to another poster here, but breasts are an obvious erogenous zone. The sexualization of breasts is whole another story. So, I find it silly for people to associate them solely with motherhood in any discussion surrounding erotic lactation. Anyone associating it with motherhood and the likes, needs to read up on paraphilic infantilism (which is not the same as erotic lactation) before furthering such notions.





> Milk is not erotic; the eroticism lies in the stimulation of the nipples and the affectionate nature of the act, which of course depends on the perspective of those involved. It doesn't have to introduce a parent-child/parent-infant dynamic. *The objective is not feeding for obtaining nutrients (as it is for infants and slightly older children) or to establish a maternal relationship with one's romantic partner. It can promote bonding between a pregnant woman (or a new mother) and her spouse, and possibly cause her to enjoy the arousal that comes with breast stimulation and the tenderness of the act.* It may turn out to be uncomfortable, and a woman may find that the discomfort exceeds any positive feelings and sensations she may feel. It would vary from person to person. As for the husband/wife (same-sex relationships), it may be sexually pleasing and again a good bonding experience with a woman who is about to/has borne their child. What you are describing is much more of an issue with Infantilism (as open minded as I am I would never consent to this, and my partner finds it quite disturbing, as broad-minded as we tend to be, this one's something we'd never ever try) than erotic lactation. Men with mummy issues like the mama's boys turn me off as well, but it's possible for a well-adjusted adult with a healthy relationship with their mother and spouse to try it, at the very least, to experience what it's all about.
> 
> I haven't actually tried it and won't have much of a chance for another 8+ years (I am 22 and don't plan to marry for another 6+ years and don't plan on having children before I am 30), but I don't find it as objectionable/weird/gross/disturbing as some others. I can respect differing opinions. When I started the thread, I was aware that it would garner mostly a negative response. It's interesting to read the reasons, and I am enjoying having a chance to respond and hopefully stir some discussion.


*These excellent posts are by @Goodewitche:*



> Well, OP, seeing as im the Queen of Outrage and gross out, and disapprove of almost everything in the world ever,...I have to say this doesnt gross me out either.*
> After all, if swallowing semen is seen as mainstream and acceptable part of sexual activity, then why not another kind of bodilly fluid,..in this case milk.
> Its a mixture of giving, and erotic receiving as far as i can see..*
> *I dont think it denotes 'issues'..as most heterosexual men are quite fond of breasts, and have no objections to having them in their mouths usually, so, whats the difference if theres bodily fluid involved? same with other areas,..almost all areas that may be erotically stimulated by a heterosexual mans tongue and mouth are in some way linked to reproduction and babies,..wether they want to think of that aspect or not,.. so... to me, its just one more way to be intimate.* I must say I have never had children and wont be,..so this wont ever be something that I'll ever do,..but its not objectionable to me.
> G. x


AND



> Thank you hazelwitch, Im very grateful for your words, and glad to have been able to resonate with what you were meaning.
> I think i see the whole 'issues' thing that some people are a bit wary of,.. and indeed, in the time that a person may be sucking on a nipple, wether its lactating or not, *there is a blurring of sexual/erotic and even affectionate bonding that is reminiscent, yet very separate from the feeling of a baby thats suckling at a breast.*
> The feelings i imagine or not the same but come from the same root, which is an affectionate bondng of love.
> *Indeed if we look at the feminine in spirituality, it is nurturing, giving, it 'feeds'..just as the feelings that are induced when a woman has someone sucking at a nipple can be sexual.erotic, bonding...its a feeling of giving, of nurturing.. and as many women can probably agree with, that feeling is almost drug like in its calming and sensual effect.
> ...


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> Your stance on the matter is a knee-jerk reaction, not an educated opinion. Assuming that anyone with an interest in adult erotic lactation has pyschological issues is nothing but a hasty and unfounded generalization. I will quote some posts that address the subject at length, and also differentiate it from paraphilic infantilism, which is what you seem to have in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good for you and for any other man that into that. Not me, it's not a kneejerk reaction. My husband and I just know what turns us on and that was not one of the things.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Achieving orgasms from breastfeeding and childbirth?!?! What the hell is the world coming too? People are fucking nuts man.lol.
Labor Orgasms Called 'Best-Kept Secret' - ABC News


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@lek373

Ok, you made another post while I was responding to the previous one.

That your personal experience was uncomfortable does not mean that people who enjoy it have psychological issues. I don't see a correlation between the two at all. In fact, your most recent post is merely describing your "personal discomfort" with the intersection between lust and infant nourishment. There's nothing there to support your opinion that psychological issues lol have anything to do with enjoying breast feeding. 

Breasts are an erogenous zone, so it's pretty obvious that they don't serve just a nutritive function. If breasts are only for "babies", would I be correct in assuming that it would logically inconsistent to allow a man to pleasure you and himself by suckling your nipples when you're not pregnant, and otherwise criticize him and the whole practice as being gross and creepy, when you're nursing? Assuming it's all about nursing and the baby, your breasts would, ideally, be off limits to your man at all times. It seemed from your post that you associated the practice with not just unconventionality, but some kind of disturbing perversion lol. 

P.S. Ah, another post lol. See, if it doesn't turn you on..it doesn't turn you on. That's your personal preference. A lot of women don't enjoy it. What I am saying is that your "psychological issues" verdict regarding people who do enjoy it is just a knee-jerk reaction. This is not about what you and your partner find/don't find arousing.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_lek373_
> 
> Your stance on the matter is a knee-jerk reaction, not an educated opinion. Assuming that anyone with an interest in adult erotic lactation has pyschological issues is nothing but a hasty and unfounded generalization. I will quote some posts that address the subject at length, and also differentiate it from paraphilic infantilism, which is what you seem to have in mind.
> 
> ...


It's not a knee jerk reaction. It's my own personal opinion based on experience. 

Also comparing swallowing semen to swallowing breastmilk? That's twisted.
I just think that men and women who are into this have deeprooted love and belonging issues. A love of mother/infant is different than the love between man/woman. These should remain separated.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_lek373_
> 
> Ok, you made another post while I was responding to the previous one.
> 
> ...


Because a lactating womans breasts are completely different than a nonlactating womans. Just like the vagina serves two functions. It's a pleasurable awesome place when Im having sex, when Im giving birth thats another story, it is not serving it's sexual function.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> ooh i have another question... does the welfare of the baby (because im assuming women cant lactate without have had a baby) come into play? if a couple were to engage in intimate breast feeding more than just once, wouldnt that leave less milk for the baby?


Lactation can be induced:Induced Laction and the body tends too produce as much milk as is needed although some woman may be limited by glands or breast size just possibly.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_lek373_
> 
> Ok, you made another post while I was responding to the previous one.
> 
> ...


It feels good when he plays with my breasts when I am not lactating just like it feels good if licks my ear
It's just a body part. But when a woman becomes a mother and begins lactating they turn into something different. I can't explain it. But the idea of it being sexual doesn't sit with me.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lek373 said:


> It's not a knee jerk reaction. It's my own personal opinion based on experience.
> 
> Also comparing swallowing semen to swallowing breastmilk? That's twisted.
> I just think that men and women who are into this have deeprooted love and belonging issues. A love of mother/infant is different than the love between man/woman. These should remain separated.


You haven't understood anything in those posts, clearly. Suckling on a woman's breast is common practice. Suckling on lactating breasts-- as long as the infant's nutritional needs are not compromised-- is a perfectly healthy practice between consenting adults. It is not psychologically unhealthy only because some people, yourself included, have been socially conditioned to view it as a perversion. There is no scientific or rational basis to your opinion. It's based entirely on pervasive social norms and your own anecdotal evidence illustrating physical/emotional discomfort.

If a man can lick the cunt that will expel an infant, he can sure as heck suckle and lick the breasts, he has been suckling all along as a part of foreplay and intercourse anyway, when they start to release milk. Milk like semen is a bodily fluid. The crux of the milk and semen comparison was not that milk is intended for infants and semen serves an entirely sexual/reproductive function, but the exchange of bodily fluids between consenting adults. Erotic lactation isn't so much about drinking breast milk as it's about deriving pleasure from having breasts suckled, when a man and woman are about to/have experienced the birth of a child-- the very product of their intimacy, bonding and *LUST.*

ok, *lol for the nth time, I completely understand that it's an uncomfortable practice in your opinion and that it doesn't turn you on.* What I am saying is that you need to *let go* off your judgment that people who do enjoy it have psychological/love/belonging issues. This is claim is wholly unfounded. It's immature and irrational to pathologize people only because what they enjoy sexually does nothing for you.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> @_lek373_
> 
> Ok, you made another post while I was responding to the previous one.
> 
> ...


The way you are saying this is because we enjoy breastplay when my I am not in a lactating phase, means I should also be able to enjoy it when I am lactating otherwise it shouldn't turn me on in the first place? My vagina is also an "errogenous" zone and when it is not serving it's purpose of pushing babies out, my husband is turned on by it. Does that mean he should be turned on when I'm in the middle of giving birth. It's still the same organ?


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@_MilfyMarie_
No just no, not the right time to advertise your services when most premature baby units will actually pay to get regular milk donations to help overcome baby sickness and increase infant immunity to basic infections that may kill otherwise.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@lek373
Read my last post to you.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> @_MilfyMarie_
> No just no, not the right time to advertise your services when most premature baby units will actually pay to get regular milk donations to help overcome baby sickness and increase infant immunity to basic infections that may kill otherwise.


Thank you! Some people are fucked in the head.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lek373 said:


> Thank you! Some people are fucked in the head.


You have not presented a cogent argument establishing a link between erotic lactation and psychological 'issues'--well because said link doesn't exist.

If you'd like to continue contributing on my thread, I would strongly urge you against directing veiled and childish ad hominems against people whose sexual preferences you don't relate to. You're *not *contributing to discussion here if all you're going to do is needlessly pathologize and disrespect people whose sexual practices you don't find "personally" acceptable.


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Boss said:


> You have not presented a cogent argument establishing a link between erotic lactation and psychological 'issues'--well because said link doesn't exist.
> 
> If you'd like to continue contributing on my thread, I would strongly urge you against directing veiled and childish ad hominems against people whose sexual preferences you don't relate to. You're not contributing to discussion here if all you're going to do is needlessly pathologize and disrespect people whose sexual practices you don't find "personally" acceptable.


You know darn well that post was not directed at you. It was directed at milfy marie. I apologize if I offender herI'm sure she is a really upstanding citizen who does wonderful things for people. Keep selling that milk Mama! gotta make that bank. lol


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

lek373 said:


> You know darn well that post was not directed at you. It was directed at milfy marie. I apologize if I offender herI'm sure she is a really upstanding citizen who does wonderful things for people. Keep selling that milk Mama! gotta make that bank. lol



Oh no. I misunderstood. I actually didn't know that comment was directed at her. I was under the impression that your comment was directed at people who don't donate breast milk for premature infants (i wonder if this is one of my - i took the comment a bit too literally- moments:laughing, instead using it for sexual intimacy/bonding which is what your comment seemed to address. 

*I reported her posts myself. loll!* So, yes, I wouldn't "pretend" that you were talking to me if I truly believed that you were addressing her lol. Thanks for addressing that.


----------



## Wildling (Jun 8, 2012)

I tasted my breastmilk when I was breastfeeding and it tasted like the milk left in sugary cereal. It was super sweet and very thin like water. It's very low in fat which explains it's watery composition. My husband didn't have much of a curiousity about it when I was nursing over 10 years ago and I'm not sure I did either at the time. My nipples were incredibly sore from nursing.

Now that I have had a hysterectomy and I am unable to have anymore children, I am lactating a little bit again due to high prolactin levels. The milk looks like heavy cream and only a few drops come out at a time. The milk looks different and tastes a little different in compared to those breast feeding days.

I have a bit of erotic lactation fantasies and my husband plays into them a little bit because, now, he does too. I see nothing wrong with this. The thoughts of infants don't even come to mind. The lovely pleasure of the touch and sensation is what is lovely. The intimacy tied to it is awesome. He does no more to my nipples than he did before the lactating started back up again.

To each his/her own. Who am I to judge what turns people on. I find Playboy to be a disgusting turn off in comparison to other good erotic imagery related to fetishes. I'm not going to tell those who enjoy Playboy that it is subpar or that they are subpar for liking it. I am just glad I have someone to doesn't mind it and partakes of my fantasy play.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> You are taking it a bit far. I am not obsessed with the idea of having someone drink my milk. If my partner were to make such a request, I would never deny it. I have not suggested anywhere in my post that it is an obsession for me. As for the comment about sexual pleasure, many women have experienced orgasms from having their breasts suckled. Would you say that they have unresolved childhood issues? It's perfectly natural.
> 
> In fact, I thought of the whole issue after my bf mentioned it to me. I wasn't even aware of the concept of erotic lactation. In any case, I would not request my partner to drink my milk because I know it's not something everyone is comfortable with, and really, it's not at the top of my list of things I'd like to do with my partner, sexually speaking. However, I can see the erotic and romantic appeal to the act and do consider it a possibly powerful bonding experience. I happen to be with someone who finds it to be an intimate and emotional act, and if we end up marrying and having children, I will happily fulfill his request. Nothing about it is gross/weird to me, but that should not be taken as an obsession of some sort. Unresolved childhood issues? Please.


Now I remember why I like you so much, lol!! 
We're both so ballsy sometimes when speaking our minds. "Bitch. Please". 

Were you lactating when he asked? It's supply and demand really so a person never has to be pregnant hypothetically. In my opinion, It's way more common than people think. Just not talked about often. I think men are probably afraid to ask more times than not as well as women admitting they're curious. I nursed my son for nearly a year and surprisingly I got flack for it in public (dirty looks etc.) even though I always had a blanket covering all old school over my shoulder. 

During that time I must admit, orgasms were innnnnsanely better. Human milk apparently tastes sweet, and is compared to tasting like honey. And nursing a baby does NOT give a female ANY sexual feedback whatsoever. And that, is all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Now I remember why I like you so much, lol!!
> We're both so ballsy sometimes when speaking our minds. "Bitch. Please".
> 
> Were you lactating when he asked? It's supply and demand really so a person never has to be pregnant hypothetically. In my opinion, It's way more common than people think. Just not talked about often. I think men are probably afraid to ask more times than not as well as women admitting they're curious. I nursed my son for nearly a year and surprisingly I got flack for it in public (dirty looks etc.) even though I always had a blanket covering all old school over my shoulder.
> ...


Hehe, erotic lactation! LOL! You're bringing this up now? *grin* What brought this on? 

I found lactation and sex a nuisance. I don't have big breasts but had oversupply issues from day one with my 3. Even two years after I had nursed my last child, listening to a newborn scream in the next room I was staying in for a few nights, triggered hormones and lactating again. [email protected]#$*(&%*#*&@!L!!! Son of a bitch! It's ridiculously hard to get me to stop lactating. I have the most idiotic breasts ever. My midwife suggested donating breast milk but that just weirded me out so much. 

I don't know why, but the idea of lactation being erotic makes me laugh very immaturely. Got milk?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> Hehe, erotic lactation! LOL! You're bringing this up now? *grin* What brought this on?
> 
> I found lactation and sex a nuisance. I don't have big breasts but had oversupply issues from day one with my 3. Even two years after I had nursed my last child, listening to a newborn scream in the next room I was staying in for a few nights, triggered hormones and lactating again. [email protected]#$*(&%*#*&@!L!!! Son of a bitch! It's ridiculously hard to get me to stop lactating. I have the most idiotic breasts ever. My midwife suggested donating breast milk but that just weirded me out so much.
> 
> I don't know why, but the idea of lactation being erotic makes me laugh very immaturely. Got milk?


Lol! I went to Boss's profile and was checking out her threads. I nearly died because I had actually thought about putting up a thread on it once out of curiosity regarding other people's thoughts on it, men in particular. Same here with regards to having a hard time with TOO much supply. Funny story, you know how they have nursing rooms in babies r' us ?

so I'm there and 3 other moms are there and it's a little awkward so of course they start chatting. Everyone is glancing at each others baby and saying, "oooooh sooo cute. how old?". one mom said, "3 months". the other said the same and they laughed, "oh our babies are the same age! hahaha" *me rolling eyes in my head*, then me, the quiet one just minding my own business ... one of the ladies asks, and how about you? how old is your baby?

now mind you, all three ladies had these adorable little peanut babies. and there I was with this baby twice their size (exaggerating a little bit but still ). anyways, they all look to me in silence waiting for me to answer which I did reluctantly, I squeaked out all sheepishly, "3 months". LOL! It was embarrassing! everyone had these little itty bitty babies and there was my giant baby Buddha with super chubby cheeks and thighs. I had ACTUALLY no lie, had the nurse tell me I should bottle and sell it after the first week check up. apparently they often times lose weight the first week before gaining. my baby got fatter. wtf. 

anyways, with regards to topic. my sex drive didn't really wan at all and I didn't find lactating nor sex an annoyance at all. I think it was all that crazy Oxycontin in my brain going and being sexual during that time wasn't weird because, I don't know. It just wasn't. my partner wasn't _as_ into half the things I wanted to try or do anyways so I'm not like this expert or anything on erotic lactation. I just found it interesting to see the topic on the forums because we've had some outrageous threads put up (ex: one thread about bearded women, lol!) but I've never noticed one on this topic. which is sort of one of those "taboo" topics, though not sure why. I think all physical intimacy just increases the emotional bond anyways but I know I'm not the 'popular' vote often times.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Lol! I went to Boss's profile and was checking out her threads. I nearly died because I had actually thought about putting up a thread on it once out of curiosity regarding other people's thoughts on it, men in particular. Same here with regards to having a hard time with TOO much supply. Funny story, you know how they have nursing rooms in babies r' us ?N
> 
> so I'm there and 3 other moms are there and it's a little awkward so of course they start chatting. Everyone is glancing at each others baby and saying, "oooooh sooo cute. how old?". one mom said, "3 months". the other said the same and they laughed, "oh our babies are the same age! hahaha" *me rolling eyes in my head*, then me, the quiet one just minding my own business ... one of the ladies asks, and how about you? how old is your baby?
> 
> now mind you, all three ladies had these adorable little peanut babies. and there I was with this baby twice their size (exaggerating a little bit but still ). anyways, they all look to me in silence waiting for me to answer which I did reluctantly, I squeaked out all sheepishly, "3 months". LOL! It was embarrassing! everyone had these little itty bitty babies and there was my giant baby Buddha with super chubby cheeks and thighs. I had ACTUALLY no lie, had the nurse tell me I should bottle and sell it after the first week check up. apparently they often times lose weight the first week before gaining. my baby got fatter. wtf


Thank you so damn much. Been a while since I laughed so hard.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Yeah, I don't think there is anything weird/gross about drinking human milk. I don't see it as any different from drinking cow's milk or goat's milk or whatever. I do see his point about 'blood', but my interpretation is quite different. If I were to consider a woman's milk the same as her blood, I would find the thought of drinking my partner's milk (blood) very erotic and romantic. But, I know that's not what Mr.Scientist was saying. I do understand where he is coming from though because many people are uncomfortable with the idea of drinking human milk for various reasons.
> 
> To me, it feels like a union of flesh, mind, heart and soul. In future, I would be completely willing to allow my partner to drink my milk because I find it a very deeply intimate act and a great bonding experience. The sexual pleasure derived from it would be a bonus that will greatly please my indulgent nature. -laugh-


Okay, I have to say, you totally sold me on this and I would totally be into this given the right circumstances. Honestly, it's just comes down to taste for me. If it's tolerable or good, then I'd definitely try it at least (receiving or giving), but it seems unlikely for me considering neither me or my SO want to have children. Would it be weird to thank you for opening me up to this? I mean I came in with somewhat of an open mind, but I never thought of it that way before and it's really swung me.

Now I'll be turned on for the rest of the evening, hahahaha.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Guise:laughing:! 

First of all, I absolutely love each time this thread is resurrected. For one, I am overtaken by wave after wave of nostalgia reading about the person I had held closer to myself than my own heart, all the thoughts of love, intimacy, eroticism and all the dreams and hopes of a future together. It was three years ago, and it feels like it was yesterday. 


@_Ningsta Kitty_

Ahahaha! I adore ya right back, mama! 

And, I laughed so hard at your depiction of your adorable baby Buddha and the other ladies' 'itty bitty' peanut babies. :laughing:
I am not at all surprised that you keep an open mind to erotic lactation. I get why it's such a 'taboo', but taboos are often unfounded and mostly rooted in outdated norms or just goold ol' close-mindedness. 

Btw, I wasn't lactating then. I've never been pregnant. Apparently, women can lactate even when they're not pregnant. But, that wasn't the case with me. 


@_MissyMaroon_

Thanks for your post! I am glad the thread ended up selling erotic lactation as something to potentially try in future! I have very sensitive breasts, and I can orgasm from breast stimulation alone. Also, I find the idea of being pregnant very beautiful and erotic. Just the thought of my partner suckling my lactating breasts, at some point in the future, is enough to send me over the proverbial edge. It absolutely turns me on big time. Even if you're unlikely to have kids as you say, it's not a bad sexual fantasy. Though, watching it in porn etc. does nothing for me. It's more what it symbolizes (intimacy, acceptance, bonding, eroticism, the dissolution of arbitrary boundaries) and how the suckling of lactating breasts would feel to me, and I already have a good idea because of my sensitivity, that has captivated me. 

Here are some good posts that will drive the point home even further. 



> *
> 
> 
> These excellent posts are by @ Goodewitch *
> ...





> AND
> 
> Thank you hazelwitch, Im very grateful for your words, and glad to have been able to resonate with what you were meaning.
> I think i see the whole 'issues' thing that some people are a bit wary of,.. and indeed, in the time that a person may be sucking on a nipple, wether its lactating or not, *there is a blurring of sexual/erotic and even affectionate bonding that is reminiscent, yet very separate from the feeling of a baby thats suckling at a breast.*
> ...





> Milk is not erotic; the eroticism lies in the stimulation of the nipples and the affectionate nature of the act, which of course depends on the perspective of those involved. It doesn't have to introduce a parent-child/parent-infant dynamic. *The objective is not feeding for obtaining nutrients (as it is for infants and slightly older children) or to establish a maternal relationship with one's romantic partner. It can promote bonding between a pregnant woman (or a new mother) and her spouse, and possibly cause her to enjoy the arousal that comes with breast stimulation and the tenderness of the act.* It may turn out to be uncomfortable, and a woman may find that the discomfort exceeds any positive feelings and sensations she may feel. It would vary from person to person. As for the husband/wife (same-sex relationships), it may be sexually pleasing and again a good bonding experience with a woman who is about to/has borne their child. What you are describing is much more of an issue with Infantilism (as open minded as I am I would never consent to this, and my partner finds it quite disturbing, as broad-minded as we tend to be, this one's something we'd never ever try) than erotic lactation. Men with mummy issues like the mama's boys turn me off as well, but it's possible for a well-adjusted adult with a healthy relationship with their mother and spouse to try it, at the very least, to experience what it's all about.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Thanks for your post! I am glad the thread ended up selling erotic lactation as something to potentially try in future! I have very sensitive breasts, and I can orgasm from breast stimulation alone. Also, I find the idea of being pregnant very beautiful and erotic. Just the thought of my partner suckling my lactating breasts, at some point in the future, is enough to send me over the proverbial edge. It absolutely turns me on big time. Even if you're unlikely to have kids as you say, it's not a bad sexual fantasy. Though, watching it in porn etc. does nothing for me. It's more what it symbolizes (intimacy, acceptance, bonding, eroticism, the dissolution of arbitrary boundaries) and how the suckling of lactating breasts would feel to me, and I already have a good idea because of my sensitivity, that has captivated me.
> 
> Here are some good posts that will drive the point home even further.


Yeah, I don't imagine it would do anything for me in porn either. I don't view it at all as 'kinky' so much as intimate and erotic, as you say. Well, I'm not averse to the idea of having children - I often think about it, actually - but my SO doesn't want any, and I don't have a strong desire myself so it's likely I won't. Still, I can see how a pregnant woman (whether being one or being with one) is very beautiful and erotic. I mean, I can already see the beauty, but the erotic part I'm only just beginning to understand since tonight is full of new, interesting ideas for me. XD But, hmmmm, it all seem to come back to closeness to me - a very deep, visceral kind akin to the feeling of merging - knowing you are a part of your partner, or your partner is a part of you, breaking barriers, removing boundaries, and simply having the trust and sense of yielding that come with engaging in those activities. Yes, it's very romantic, but definitely arousing. I don't imagine doing this with just anyone. It very much aligns with my idea of an "all consuming" sort of love-making (quite literally, too! hahaha). 

It's just so strange to go from hesitant about the general idea to being incredibly aroused by it. It's so rich with symbolism and emotionally complex - it really does involve heaps of trust and understanding between the two partners, I imagine, to get to this level. Yup, I'm sold.


----------



## Arjan (Jul 31, 2013)

MissyMaroon said:


> Okay, I have to say, you totally sold me on this and I would totally be into this given the right circumstances. Honestly, it's just comes down to taste for me. If it's tolerable or good, then I'd definitely try it at least (receiving or giving), but it seems unlikely for me considering neither me or my SO want to have children. Would it be weird to thank you for opening me up to this? I mean I came in with somewhat of an open mind, but I never thought of it that way before and it's really swung me.
> 
> Now I'll be turned on for the rest of the evening, hahahaha.


Breast milk tastes just fine. It's pretty sweet. Sadly, my wife thought it was pretty awkward when I thought about having a taste.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

this is the weirdest thing I've heard since anal prolapse (DO NOT GOOGLE THIS IMAGE)


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Laughing so hard right now!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> this is the weirdest thing I've heard since anal prolapse (DO NOT GOOGLE THIS IMAGE)


Why exactly would you compare an anal prolapse (a gross mishap) with something like erotic lactation? Vacuous remark indeed.



Arjan said:


> Breast milk tastes just fine. It's pretty sweet. Sadly, my wife thought it was pretty awkward when I thought about having a taste.


Yeah, it tastes just fine. 
It's unfortunate that a lot of women don't see past social taboos. It's hypocritical to look down upon the consumption of breast milk, when the exchange( and consumption) of bodily fluids during sex - the exact damn thing - that results in an infant to begin with, is obviously considered par for the course. 

Someone was whining about the intersection of lust and nourishment. Without the lust, there is no infant and no 'nourishment' for said infant. If suckling breasts is nothing out of the ordinary during sex and foreplay for non-lactating breasts, then why on earth should lactating breasts suddenly become a symbol of sacred motherhood? And if so, what exactly is so *dirty* about the erogenous function of breasts? All rhetorical questions, of course. If a man can lick the pussy that expels an infant, why is it weird if he wants to suckle lactating breasts that will feed a child or, screw that, just ...taste breast milk? 

People are entitled to their own opinions. Women have every right to choose what they wish to do with their breasts and breast milk. But, looking deeper, this is one of the more imbecilic taboos out there.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Why exactly would you compare an anal prolapse (a gross mishap) with something like erotic lactation?


there's porn about this. about both actually.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> there's porn about this. about both actually.


So? There's porn revolving vanilla sex too. Does that make it weird? There's porn about every damn thing under the sun, some pretty innocuous themes, others offensive to the senses, a few illegal. You surely know better than to lump it all together. It's fallacious and irrational.

Comparing something as intimate and affectionate as erotic lactation to a medical condition, that may or may not have to do with anal sex, is ridiculous. Had you left it at weird, I would have had no issues with your comment. 
*
Here's what I said another member above that addresses what you're getting at here:-*

It's unfortunate that a lot of women don't see past social taboos. It's hypocritical to look down upon the consumption of breast milk, when the exchange( and consumption) of bodily fluids during sex - the exact damn thing - that results in an infant to begin with, is obviously considered par for the course. 

Someone was whining about the intersection of lust and nourishment. Without the lust, there is no infant and no 'nourishment' for said infant. If suckling breasts is nothing out of the ordinary during sex and foreplay for non-lactating breasts, then why on earth should lactating breasts suddenly become a symbol of sacred motherhood? And if so, what exactly is so *dirty* about the erogenous function of breasts? All rhetorical questions, of course. If a man can lick the pussy that expels an infant, why is it weird if he wants to suckle lactating breasts that will feed a child or, screw that, just ...taste breast milk? 

People are entitled to their own opinions. Women have every right to choose what they wish to do with their breasts and breast milk. But, this is one of the more imbecilic taboos out there.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> So?


I agree with this. so, a man don't want to taste breast milk. So, you disagree with my post. I agree to "not disagree" but to just leave it along. lol my post was pretty much light hearted. at least it was intended to be.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> I agree with this. so, a man don't want to taste breast milk. So, you disagree with my post. I agree to "not disagree" but to just leave it along. lol my post was pretty much light hearted. at least it was intended to be.


Alright. Just so you know, disagreement is fine.

It's just that I don't appreciate either pathologizing people for their sexual preferences or labeling sexual preferences between consenting adults, especially that cause no harm whatsoever, as a disturbing perversion (both came up on the thread earlier, actually keep coming up every few pages). In a similar vein, I find it distasteful to *seriously* compare something like this to a gross medical condition. 

If you say it was meant to be playful, I accept that. Thanks for making that known.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Lol! I went to Boss's profile and was checking out her threads. I nearly died because I had actually thought about putting up a thread on it once out of curiosity regarding other people's thoughts on it, men in particular. Same here with regards to having a hard time with TOO much supply. Funny story, you know how they have nursing rooms in babies r' us ?
> 
> so I'm there and 3 other moms are there and it's a little awkward so of course they start chatting. Everyone is glancing at each others baby and saying, "oooooh sooo cute. how old?". one mom said, "3 months". the other said the same and they laughed, "oh our babies are the same age! hahaha" *me rolling eyes in my head*, then me, the quiet one just minding my own business ... one of the ladies asks, and how about you? how old is your baby?
> 
> ...


My middle child was nearly full term, born 7lbs 12oz. We thought great! He'll be fine. He wasn't fine. He ended up in the NICU hooked up to a bunch of machines. Next to all the peanut size preemies, he looked like a sumo wrestler. And these tiny preemies were leaving before him (or sometimes dying). Having lots of milk wasn't reassuring because he just kept losing weight anyway and there wasn't a damn thing I could do about it. I pumped for a year for him, anything to help make sure he stayed out of that hospital. He'll always be my little Borg baby. We decided he was the big badass of the NICU. He was such a little trooper through all the needles and IV's. His big sister cried holy terror just changing her clothes as a newborn. He got an IV in the head and gave a little whimper and shot a dirty look at us. 

My sex drive took a nosedive postpartum the first 3-6 months. It looked like a chore. Plus we couldn't have sex without me springing a leak. Did you know breast milk is probably the best moisturizer ever? Skin that got covered in milk has never been so soft and I don't have stretchmarks on my stomach. I suspect it was all that mess from the breast milk. 

I don't see why it would be a problem is some people find it erotic. If you're breastfeeding and having sex, your partner probably tasted breast milk inadvertently at some point. Unless you're wearing a bra with nursing pads while you're having sex, but even then, I soaked through the pads, went through the bra and still got it smeared across me. Lactation is messy.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

And all gets creepy when a stranger roams in, pauses for impact and says "got milk?"


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> And all gets creepy when a stranger roams in, pauses for impact and says "got milk?"


... and X marks the spot ...


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

@_monemi_ I guess I never had the random leakage. A good friend of mine however had a terrible time with random let down's to the point where she hated going out in public that long. 

I'm sorry to hear the difficulties your son had. That had to been so scary! Even so, the image of him being a sumo baby in comparison to the test is adoooorable!! I hope you took pictures. >.<


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> @_monemi_ I guess I never had the random leakage. A good friend of mine however had a terrible time with random let down's to the point where she hated going out in public that long.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear the difficulties your son had. That had to been so scary! Even so, the image of him being a sumo baby in comparison to the test is adoooorable!! I hope you took pictures. >.<


I didn't have a problem going out in public. I just learned to have a sense of humour about it. 

We got pictures of him when he was born, but I guess with everything going on, I didn't even think to take pictures of him in NICU. I guess I was preoccupied and just had a lot going on at the time. I have a lot of pictures from when we took him home.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

monemi said:


> We got pictures of him when he was born, but I guess with everything going on, I didn't even think to take pictures of him in NICU. I guess I was preoccupied and just had a lot going on at the time. I have a lot of pictures from when we took him home.


aww, we should have a cheesy baby pic thread :tongue: I bet he was adoooorable! 

how did we go from erotic lactation to talking about adorable babies? lol!! It's like this time a guy I was seeing took me to this super bowl party. at one point I completely ditched him for a baby fix, hahaha and he actually got really upset about it. I thought it would be cool. Like, he would hang out with his bro friends and watch football while I hung out with the females in the other room. 


I gotta say that it was a major turn off to have a grown man jealous over a baby!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I gotta say that it was a major turn off to have a grown man jealous over a baby!


Sounds like he was acting like....a big baby


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> aww, we should have a cheesy baby pic thread :tongue: I bet he was adoooorable!
> 
> how did we go from erotic lactation to talking about adorable babies? lol!! It's like this time a guy I was seeing took me to this super bowl party. at one point I completely ditched him for a baby fix, hahaha and he actually got really upset about it. I thought it would be cool. Like, he would hang out with his bro friends and watch football while I hung out with the females in the other room.
> 
> ...


Damn! Derailing the thread. Didn't mean to do that. 

I think lactation and sex and babies are mixed topics much like oxytocin is produced with all 3. Separate yet related. The subjects are bound to have some amount of interrelation despite how uncomfortable it makes people in western societies. We compartmentalize, but when you've procreated, they aren't as unrelated as they initially seem.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I squirt people with my nipple milk for the lolz.


----------

